# transmission fluid



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a 66 gto, I need to replace my trans fluid. I have dexron VII. It is from GM. It reads on the back, that it is for all gm auto transmissions. It also reads that it replaces dexron III. I would like to know if I can use this for my car before I dump it in. The book reads type A fluid.

Ty for any help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. No issues. Type A has been obsolete for decades.


----------

